# FW: 2.5L Safety Recall Notice Under Hood Fuel Supply Line!!!



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

FYI

This is a foreward from the Golf V & Jetta V forum.



Njaneer said:


> Anyone get this notice yet from VW? I did and I looked at my MkV and sure enough it was a problem, luckily my fuel line was not breached but had some chafing though not very deep. I can see it would have only gotten worse, fire hazard for sure!
> 
> Did not feel like going to the dealer to process the recall, so I just snipped off the unused feature on the washer fluid spout and sanded it smooth.
> 
> If you did not get the recall, I would check it ASAP.


 
Link to recall can be found here



Njaneer said:


> "Safety Recall 20I4/U1 - Under Hood Fuel Supply Line".
> 
> http://auto-recalls.justia.com/volkswagen/jetta/2008/10v621000/


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Didnt get this one yet but thanks for the heads up. Deffinately gonna check this tomorrow. Looks like a similar thing Ive seen on some other hoses around the engine, not sure how they got there tho.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just checked the last letter I got from VW and it was a repair notice for the seat adujsters. Says something about the side airbags not going off when they should because of a harness coming loose. Says theyll repair it for free if its happened or install new harnesses if needed. Didnt see that one on the auto recall site tho, wierd.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just went out and checked mine, I have about an inch between the tab and fuel line.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Its funny that this could be a problem cause I was actually gonna change out my washer tube for a metal one with blue tubing from Forge. Looks pretty good in the engine bay and would take care of that problem at the same time.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I got my notice but didn't check it out until I saw this original post with the picture. All is well and thanks!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Got the letter Saturday. Gonna give my dealer a call tomorrow to schedule a appointment.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

What's funny is they already recalled the 2005.5 & 2006 cars a few years ago. I wonder why they didn't bother fixing it on the production line.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have an 06 and never got this letter. Coulda been before I got the car tho, Ive only had it for a year and a half so far.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

mine wasn't rubbing but i just cut it off, I'm not waiting 2 hours at the dealership for them to do the same thing.


----------

